# NEW GOAT LOTS O' Parts



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok well here we go on my newest project. I have a 2004 Goat w/ an auto. I am looking to build this thing really nice...I don't really have a budget limit.

Here is what I have so far for supporting mods,
Full cold air intake
BBK SSI intake manifold
BBK 85mm T-body
BBK fuel rails
MSD coils
MSD 8.5 wires
SLP loudmouth system
SLP headers with high flow cats
SLP mass air flow sensor
SLP underdrive pully
TCI 3000 rpm stall converter
QA1 stocker adjustable shocks

that's all that has been ordered so far. Any sugestions on the following parts,
cam, valve springs, pushrods, roller rockers, timing chain...

also anything ive missed like do I need injectors?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you win the lottery? Might as well put the APS twin turbo on if there is no budget! Something about having a 900HP 25mpg street car would be friggin amazing!


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

What are you trying to do? Reach a power number or 1/4 time?

I have the same manifold. Not many people run the bbk lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't forget to put heads on your list.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW! You've got a lot of Supporting Mods! Now you need some 
Go Mods, like a Head/Cam package and Tune.
If no budget limits, a fresh LS7 with a blower would be nice!!:rofl:

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need injectors, heads, and a cam yet


----------



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay so what should I do for a cam. Also what do you all recomend for roller rockers and push rods etc...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

96racerc said:


> Okay so what should I do for a cam. Also what do you all recomend for roller rockers and push rods etc...


Don't ask what cam... its one of those questions where there is no right or wrong answer, plus so many different factors as well like what trans, gearing, track or weekends on street or DD all play a roll. Also head choice w/ supporting mods is also another factor.

Are you on stock suspension and wheels yet? I can't hook anymore very well. I need wider rears(really want to widen and powder coat my stock 17s). I wheel hop really bad and all I keep reading is how important bushings are in these.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You could have done without the MSD coils...

Harland sharp are pretty good rockers, but don't go with higher ratio rockers with aftermarket cam you could end up with piston to valve interferance. Comp Cams have some good hardend push rods, thats what I use. You just hit the top of the ice burg you still have a long way to go.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

96racerc said:


> BBK 85mm T-body


Isn't that the stock LS2 size?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Isn't that the stock LS2 size?


No. LS1's came with a 75mm TB, LS2's come with a 90mm TB.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

LS2 is 90. I saw the fast 102 for sale, with the cable TB for LS1s. Good bit of money, but more - and more is good


----------



## 96racerc (Sep 3, 2010)

okay here is my updated list with all the parts that are at the shop getting prepped for install..

PRP 85mm t-body
PRP typhoon intake
PRP fuel rails
FAST 38lb injectors
SLP headers
SLP loudmouth exhaust
SLP mas air sensor
SLP underdrive pulley
msd 8.5 wires
MSD coils
PRP billet engine covers
TCI 3000 Stall
TCI flexplate
TCI trans pack
TCI boost valve
COMP custom cam
Comp pusrods
Comp Ultra Gold Roller Rockers
Comp Titanium Retainers
Comp Bee-hive springs
SLP oil pump
SLP double roller timming chain
Moroso valve covers
Dart Alum. Heads
TCI deep tranny pan
TCI cooler
Engine dampener

Thats all for my stage one next I'll start a long block stroker build

I will post pics here soon an keep updates


----------

